# Deparo Vineyard



## rrawhide (Aug 28, 2011)

Morn


Just finished helping Paul harvest his syrah. This year, with500 vines, we picked and crushed 350 gallons. The numbers are great and are the best they have ever been. Ph 3.5 TA .71 Brix 25.5 - no adjustments needed here!!!! SO2 added tonight and yeast tomarrow.


Here is what it looks like this year







moving grapes








pickers at work - this is a picker family he hires every year. 
Because of lots of birds this year - they started at 0700 and were
finished at 1030. Had lunch and were gone!!!








crush directly into 500 gallon vats




hand to Paul and he dumps into crusher/destemmer








this is 350 gallons of syrah must. hopefully end up with 
200 gallons of finished wine.


Merlot next weekend - as they are always a week later - and there are 350 vines.


I will also pick my few merlot next week too and will use Pauls equipment instead of setting mine up for only 50 vines. More on this later!!


onwards


later


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice job Rick!





Are these the vines you tended last year or a different set? Isn't this early for Cali grapes or are you guys that much warmer than Napa? I know Syrah is an early ripener as well.

Keep us posted buddy!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Mike


This is the one. Deparo,that i have helped every year for the past 7. The Hill House Vineyard, that we took over last year, is gone. Taken out and nothing there. This is the one i sent you that is for sale - 6 miles away from my house. There are 500 syrah and 350 merlot mature vines. You can look up last years post on the forum, if interested.


The temperatures are a little warmer here than Napa - more like Paso Robles, Ca. The brix on my vines is between 22-25 right now tooooo!


later 


rick


----------



## grapeman (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good there Rick!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work but a lot of fun. Keep us updated Rick!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good again there buddy.


----------



## robie (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work but also a lot of fun and satisfaction.
I know it makes such a difference when the grapes come off the vines already in balance like that.
It does seem early for California for this rainy year. Most everyplace I have checked is several weeks behind.
Where in California is this?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 29, 2011)

Springville, CA is about half way between Fresno and Bakersfield just outside of Sequoia National Forest. They are definitely pretty warm and dry.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 29, 2011)

Rick thanks for sharing the pictures. I really enjoy seeing them. You guys certainly have your work cut out for you.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2011)

looking good Rick.....did you use a must pump at all? i am back and forth on the use of those things


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Al and all


He has a old must pump that hopefully can get running but if not he will just set up a 'bucket line' to dump the must into the press and then from the press catch basin will pump with regular transfter pump into the flextanks.


HOWEVER, this would be the time to invest in a crusher/destemmer/must pump stainless combo unit and for those who are commercial wow do they work well. I believe there are around $4000+/ish. You just destemm crush and pumo to where you need.


That would have been a dream for me but decided not to go commercial.


later


rick


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 31, 2011)

been doing a lot of reading...many have issues w the *abuse* to the grapes


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 31, 2011)

<DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px">
<DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px">Here is an interesting destemmer (which acts as a crusher too) and has it all. Comes from MoreWine.com and is only $2500/ish. Not bad at all.
<DIV style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px">rick
< id=_8060 ="Popup(); OLpostAJAX(this., 2QueryString(this), () { OLgetRef('ajaxexa1').inner=OLresponseAJAX; xajax_updateCartTotal(); }); return false;" method=post name=_8060 =/add_to_cart/8060>
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=8 cellPadding=0 width="92%" =#ebebeb align=center>
<T>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR>
<TR style="COLOR: #463923; FONT-SIZE: x-small">
<TD vAlign=top width="99%">




<H3>Motorized Destemmer Only W/Screw Feed &amp; Must Pump
WE286</H3>
For the very small winery this machine represents an amazing value. It is surprisingly gentle, easy to load, and pumps the grapes into your awaiting fermenter, eliminating the need for a separate must pump.

*Why No Crushing Rollers?*
Because you don't need them. Here is how it works. You put fruit in the top bin and the screw feed moves the fruit to the left where it drops down into the destemming chamber. The fruit is destemmed and grapes drop down through the grate to the next level. Stems dont fall through the grate and are ejected out the end of the destemming chamber and onto a tarp on the ground. After the fruit drops through the destemming chamber it falls into a bin at the bottom of the machine that has a screw feed. The screw feed pushes the grapes to the right where they are pushed into a circular chamber. In the circular chamber a paddle wheel pushes grapes back out the exit tube, through a 2.5" hose you attach, and into the awaiting fermenters. 

*Why this machine is so popular in Italy*
Because they know you don't need rollers on this type of machine. The action of the two screws, the destemming chamber and the paddle wheel crack the berries. 

*More on the Built-in Must Pump*
The built in paddle-wheel style must pump can push fruit an average of 12' high with a 10' horizontal run OR up to 4' high with a 40' horizontal run. These are estimates only: actual results will vary on factors such as the total load on the machine and the viscosity of the must in the transfer tube. The built in pump can only be used at processing time and cannot be used later in the winemaking process. 

*A Great Value!*
We recommend this machine for small wineries or larger home producers who do not wish to make the considerable jump to truly commercial quality equipment. You can make very, very good wine with this machine and we often tell small winery owners that the money saved can be used more effectively in other ways to make great wine. Start small and later when more money starts coming in upgrade to a complete PMH Crushpad. 



*Summary of Features:*
1) Stainless Body, Bin, Agitator, and Screw Feed
2) Removable stainless basket for easy cleaning
3) A Screw Feed for continual, faster, hands-free operation
4) Output of around 5,000 lbs/per hour
5) Paddle wheel style Must pump built in with 2.5" barbed outlet 
6) A powerful 220V 2 HP motor 
7) High-quality units made by OMAC of Italy 
8) Backed by a three year parts warranty (unheard of for these type machines.) 
9) Replacement parts are available
10) Two casters allow for easy wheel-barrow type movement
11) Emergency stop button</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD><a href="http://morewinemaking.com/view_product/8060/103197/Motorized_Destemmer_Only_W_Screw_Feed_Must_Pump#" target="_blank">




This item ships via UPS Freight.
Click here for details.</A> 
<TABLE>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>*Price:* $2575.00(Product Does Not Qualify For Free Shipping) </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>*Weight:* 154.00LBS </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD></TD></TR></T></TABLE></TD></TR></T></TABLE></>


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like a nice CDS for the $$$$!


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 4, 2011)

Man those are good numbers on the Syrah. Keep us posted on how the Merlot comes in. My Cab Sauv is around 23 brix right now, so it way ahead of normal.


----------

